# Lautstärkeregelung



## Sebastian Thalhammer (29. Dezember 2003)

Hi.

Wie kann ich mit C/C++ die Lautstärke regeln?

Ich habe gehört, dass das mit Win API geht. Jedoch habe ich vorher noch nie mit Win API programmiert und bin deshalb noch nicht auf die Lösung gestossen. 

Mir ist jede Hilfe recht...


----------



## Tobiasm (29. Dezember 2003)

Was für eine Lautstärke willst Du den Regeln ? Die System-Lautstärke oder die einem einzelnen bzw. einer Gruppe von abzuspielenden Sounds ?


----------



## Sebastian Thalhammer (29. Dezember 2003)

Die Systemlautstärke möchte ich regeln.

Hast du eine Ahnung wie ich das realisieren kann?
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (29. Dezember 2003)

Schau mal in der MSDN nach den API-Funktionen:
auxSetVolume()
waveOutSetVolume()
midiOutSetVolume()
Damit dürftest du evtl. die Lautstärke einstellen können.

Gruß Homer


----------



## Tobiasm (29. Dezember 2003)

Mist - da ist mir ja jemand zuvor gekommen...


----------



## Andreas Busat (12. Februar 2004)

*Line-In / Systemlautstärke*

Auch ich muss die System-Lautstärke oder noch besser die Lautstärke des Line-In-Kanals per C-Programm ändern, und hab keine Ahnung wie. Mit den oben genannten Funktionen änder ich ja nur andere Kanäle. Wisst ihr weiter?


----------



## Sebastian Thalhammer (14. Februar 2004)

Ich hab jetzt in einem anderen Forum eine Lösung gefunden. Ich weiss nicht ob das dein Problem löst den ich kenn mich nicht genau mit diesen Hardwarezeugs aus. Ausserdem bin ich gerade vollkommen dicht und schreibe jetzt einfach mal. 
Der Link den du brauchst ist folgender: 

http://www.bytesandmore.de/rad/index.htm?http://www.bytesandmore.de/rad/cpp/snipp/sc03033.php

tja, mir hats geholfen!


----------

